# Kirby my little Lion King



## Kamaor (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry our time was to short. You were my little spazz man who always made me laugh just by being you. I know your happier up there in that special place running with your favorite dawg Shammie who will look out for you and keep you from getting into to much trouble. And Mocha bunny is there too waiting to do Bunny 500's through a continuous never ending row of vertical blinds. Be happy and free little man knowing that every day when I pass the Mini Cooper's going down the road I will think of you behind the wheel of your own little cooper.
Goodbye my little Angel bun.
:angel: :bunnybutt:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

:rainbow: Sorry to hear of your loss :bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a funny little guy he was--that pic you posted just makes me smile. You were very good about getting him the vet care he needed, although there wasn't a lot you could do. Unfortunately, that's how it is sometimes. He knew he was loved and that's what matters. Binky free, Kirby.


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2009)

were so sorry for your loss of Kirby, he truly looked like a Lion King. They steal our hearts with all their antics and then are gone too soon. Rest in peace little man and say hi to all my bunnies at the bridge.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful bun,
Binky free Kirby :angelandbunny:


----------



## myheart (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Kirby. I never want to know about any-bun who has been diagnosed with kidney problems. It just hits me too close to home...

My heart truly goes out to you and your efforts to keep Kirby comfortable. I do hope you will be able cherish all of his memories as you heal from his loss.

Binky-free little Kirby. :rainbow::hearts::rainbow:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost Kirby. You did all you could for him - he was such a cute little guy 

Jan


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 12, 2009)

:rip:


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no, not our sweet Kirby! I was just posting an update in my blog and thought I should check the RB forum since I havent been on in a while. I cant believe he is gone.

For those of you who dont know, Kirby was a bunny I rescued from a neighbor who was not taking very good care of him. He lived with me for a while but I could see he was not getting the attention (and exercise) he needed. He was so funny and so spunky, with so much energy. When Karen posted a comment about how she had always wanted a lionhead, I asked her if she would consider giving Kirby a home. I knew she was a wonderful person who would give Kirby a loving home. We arranged transport for him up to her and she was so excited to welcome him into her home. I loved hearing updates about how he wouldplay with her golden and try to befriend her lop girls (much to their chagrin). He sure was a character.

Thank you, Karen, for giving him a loving and caring home for the time he was with you. He was always one of my most special rescue bunnies. I connected with him instantly. I am so glad he was able to be so loved during the time he was with you and your family.

Rest in peace, little man. You will be so missed. :rainbow:

Haley

Kirby, chillin on my bed.






Me and Kirby the day he left to live with Karen (I admit, I cried)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free little guy.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free little Lion King


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh i am so very sorry you lost Kirby

He was such a sweet little guy


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Kirby. Binky free, sweet bun.


----------



## Kamaor (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. It has been really lonely here without the little furball. The girls just don't have the personality that Kirby did and really don't want anything to do with me except as a feed source. Even driving down the road is hard as we always joked that Kirby would drive a Mini Cooper if he had a car. For some reason there has been an excess of Coopers on the road lately. At least now I smile a little when I see one.


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kirby. He was a beautiful little guy. I haven't been on RO in a while and I checked for some reason today. So sorry to hear. Binky free little guy.


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...ink iris:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

Im sorry for your lost, he seemed like a great funky bunny. :rainbow:


----------

